# ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟



## احب ربى (3 أغسطس 2008)

سؤالى  ماالمطلوب من المراة تغطيته من جسدها فى الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسار*

لا يوجد وصف لما تلبسه المرأة و ما تغطيه, لكن هناك امر بالحشمة فهو اوسع و اشمل
فالمرأة المسيحية ذكية و لا تحتاج الى كلام حرفي لتتبعه و تغطي نفسها كالبهيمة, لكنها تقرأ و تفهم ان الكتاب المقدس يعلمها على لباس الحشمة و ذكائها و ابداعها عاملان تُحقق فيه لباس الحشمة


----------



## أَمَة (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسار*



My Rock قال:


> لا يوجد وصف لما تلبسه المرأة و ما تغطيه, لكن هناك امر بالحشمة فهو اوسع و اشمل
> فالمرأة المسيحية ذكية و لا تحتاج الى كلام حرفي لتتبعه و تغطي نفسها كالبهيمة, لكنها تقرأ و تفهم ان الكتاب المقدس يعلمها على لباس الحشمة و ذكائها و ابداعها عاملان تُحقق فيه لباس الحشمة


 

كلامك حكيم يا ماي روك
الإسلام دين الحرف 
والمسيحية مذهب الروح والطريق التي تؤدي الى الحياة الابدية

الحرف يميت والروح يحيي.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## احب ربى (3 أغسطس 2008)

ماهو المعيار عندكم الذى تتحقق به الحشمة 
يعنى هل هناك شروط للبس المراة ام ان الامر عام  اى شىء وهل لابد من تغطية راس المراة ام لا


----------



## DR_Muhammed (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسار*



my rock قال:


> لا يوجد وصف لما تلبسه المرأة و ما تغطيه, لكن هناك امر بالحشمة فهو اوسع و اشمل
> فالمرأة المسيحية ذكية و لا تحتاج الى كلام حرفي لتتبعه و تغطي نفسها كالبهيمة, لكنها تقرأ و تفهم ان الكتاب المقدس يعلمها على لباس الحشمة و ذكائها و ابداعها عاملان تُحقق فيه لباس الحشمة


 
أخي الفاضل"ماي روك" اسمحلي أن أتناقش معك في بعض النقاط الصغيرة جدا ...

1_قُلتَ  هناك أمر بالحشمة ونحن نقول ما معنى الحشمة في مفهومك وقاموسك الديني؟؟

2_قُلتَ أن المرأة المسيحية ذكية ونقول هل تؤمن بالنظرية النسبية؟ أم بالقيم المطلقة؟  بمعنى آخر هل المرأة المسيحية تُولد ذكية وهل كل مسيحية على وجه الأرض ذكية؟

أعتقد أن التعميم أمر غير منطقي على البشر فالمسألة تختلف من فرد لفرد ...

3_قُلتَ أن المرأة لا تحتاج الى كلام حرفي لتتبعه وتغطي نفسها كالبهيمة , ونقول بل بالعكس البهيمة هي من لا يحكمها أي تعاليم وتعيش كالحيوانات وهذا يؤيده العقل والحس ...

والفرق بين الانسان والبهائم أن الانسان له عقل وبذا مُكلف بتعاليم ربانية , أنا البهائم ليس لها عقل وبالتالي رُفع عنها التكاليف!


4_ما هي العلاقة بين الذكاء والحشمة؟ وما حكم الغير اذكياء عندكم وهم موجودين في كل دين عشان محدش يقول بيهاجم المسيحية...

وشكرًا ...


----------



## Kiril (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

الحشمة..........مفهوم اوسع و اشمل و هو الموجود بالكتاب المقدس
مش عارف يعني ايه حشمة؟و كما قال اخ سابقا 
"الحرف يميت والروح يحيي"


----------



## الحوت (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*الحشمة في المسيحيه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=47934*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

++ نقطة صغيرة ، وهى أن المسيحية تطالب الرجل والمرأة معاً ، وليس المرأة فقط -- بالسلوك المقدس والمظهر المقدس ، بوجه عام ، ولم تدخل فى تفاصيل مبالغ فيها ، مثل تغطية الوجه كله أو حتى العينين ، وتغطية الكفين والأصابع ... إلخ .
+++ السلوك المقدس والمظهر المقدس ، هو أمر مفروض ومن الواجب علينا التمسك به :- [ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَداً وَرُوحاً ] 1كو7: 34 .
+++ وأيضاً :-  [3 وَلاَ تَكُنْ زِينَتُكُنَّ الزِّينَةَ الْخَارِجِيَّةَ مِنْ ضَفْرِ الشَّعْرِ وَالتَّحَلِّي بِالذَّهَبِ وَلِبْسِ الثِّيَابِ، 4 بَلْ إِنْسَانَ الْقَلْبِ الْخَفِيَّ فِي الْعَدِيمَةِ الْفَسَادِ، زِينَةَ الرُّوحِ الْوَدِيعِ الْهَادِئِ، الَّذِي هُوَ قُدَّامَ اللهِ كَثِيرُ الثَّمَنِ. 5 فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا كَانَتْ قَدِيماً النِّسَاءُ الْقِدِّيسَاتُ أَيْضاً الْمُتَوَكِّلاَتُ عَلَى اللهِ، يُزَيِّنَّ أَنْفُسَهُنَّ خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ، 6 كَمَا كَانَتْ سَارَةُ تُطِيعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ دَاعِيَةً إِيَّاهُ «سَيِّدَهَا». الَّتِي صِرْتُنَّ أَوْلاَدَهَا، صَانِعَاتٍ خَيْراً، وَغَيْرَ خَائِفَاتٍ خَوْفاً الْبَتَّةَ. 7 كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ. 8 وَالنِّهَايَةُ، كُونُوا جَمِيعاً مُتَّحِدِي الرَّأْيِ بِحِسٍّ وَاحِدٍ، ذَوِي مَحَبَّةٍ أَخَوِيَّةٍ، مُشْفِقِينَ، لُطَفَاءَ، ]  1بط3: 3و 4 .
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++ وأما ما نراه الآن من ملابس فاجرة ، فإنه مخالفة لوصية الله ، والمخالف ، والمقصر فى إدانة الخطأ ، سينالا التأديب ، وإلاَّ ، فالعقاب ، من الله القدوس الذى لا يحابى أحداً .*


----------



## synthia (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

صباح الخير،،
أولا أشكر "أحب ربي" على الموضوع المهم، وبأن هذا الموضوع يخصني جدا فأحب ان اعرف حدود الحشمة التي تقصدون..
يعني انا ألبس ما أريد وأعلم أن قلبي وروحي من الداخل نظيفة تماما..ولكني في النهاية البس ما يريحني في الحركة على الاقل ويكون جميل المظهر ليس لأنني أريد ان الفت الانتباه ولكن لأنني أحب الجمال بطبيعتي وأقدر الأناقة 
يعني لو قدر لي الله وأصبحت مسيحية..فهل علي ان احتشم وأتقيد في اللباس؟؟؟ (صراحة موضوع اللباس  لم أفكر به من قبل)
وما مدى العلاقة بين هذا الأمر ولباس الراهبات.. هل يعتبون الـ ideal أم ان ما يلبسونه زيادة لأنهم راهبات؟
وهل يوجد من يلبسن لباسهن (هكذا زيادة من أنفسهم) دون ان يكن راهبات؟
وهل انا اذا لبست لباس الراهبات او ما يشبهه سأكون أفضل عند الله؟؟
شكرا لكم على صبركم


----------



## احب ربى (3 أغسطس 2008)

كيف للمراة ان تسير فى السارع وهى متجملة وتلفت الانتباه من الجميع
وانتم تعلمون مدى فتنة المراة للرجل ثم تقول انا احب التجمل ان كل من تاثر بها وافتتن بها لا شك انها السبب الرئيسى ان الحفاظ على المراة لابد فيه من حمايتها من النظرة الشهوانية التى توجه اليها  فانا اتساهل كيف تحتشم المراة وهى كاشفة شعرها وواضعة المساحيق هل هذا عقل ونقول ان الغطاء ضد التطور وبعدين عندى سؤال مهم جدا ارجوا الايتم شطبه
الرجل الذى يسير بجوار امراة فاتنة كزوجته او ابنته ويرى نظرات الاعجاب من الناس اليها الايغير عليها؟
والسؤال للمراة ايضا الا تغير على نفسها
انتظر الرد


----------



## maryanne_omega (3 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة مش اللبس هو الى هينجينا من نار او غضب ربنا 
 انا فى راى انى لو حطيت حدود انفسى فى اختيارى لالبس  هيكون لبسى محتشم و طبعن كل عصر له لبسه يعنى زمان كانت الجلاليب و اغطية الراس  لكل الناس لان هو ده كان الزى  _و السيدات المحترمات  وغير المحترمات كانو بيلبسوا نفس الزى_ اما دلواتى البنطلون  او الجيبة و البدى المهم ان لبسى ميكنش فيه عثرة للاخرين  و لازم يكون لبسى محترم يعنى متكسفش انى ادخل بيه الكنيسة 
اما زى الراهبات دة زى ليه قدسيته مخصص ليهم لانهم اختاروا يموتوا عن العالم و شهواته و كل شى يربطهم بيه و مش معنى انى البس زى الراهبات انى احسن منهم او اقل منهم   لان اللبس زى الاكل و الشرب مش هو اللى هيحينى



و لالهنا المجد الدائم امين


----------



## البحث عن الصواب (3 أغسطس 2008)

*اولا الحشمة هى امر للمراة عموما بلبس ملابس محتشمة اى غير فاتنة ولكن مالمانع من ارتداء ملابس انيقة ومحترمة ومحتشمة ومريحة للمراة فهى مخلوق ايضا وانسان له حقوق وواجبات ومن حقها الشعور بالرضا والحرية طالما فى حدودها *

*ثانيا المرأة فى الاسلام كلها عورة يعنى المفروض تغطى حتى عنيها كما سمعت ....*
*يعنى تسير ورا الرجل كانها عبدة وينقع المسلمون بناتهم انهم بذلك يتحاشون غضب الله *
*هل معنى ذلك ان كل السابقين قبل الاسلام فى النار ؟؟ *

*ثالثا فى فرق كبير بين الاحتشام وكبت المرأة فالمراة المسلمة جسدها عورة وصوتها عورة وكل حاجة فيها عورة وتلات تربع اهل النار النساء طيب ماتقتلوا الستات وتنجزوا بدل ماهم تعبينكم اوى كده*

*رابعا  






			عندنا بقى فى الاسلام الحجاب واحد لكل المسلمات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*حجاب ايه اللى واحد يااخى انت مش بتخرج شكلك ؟؟*
*والله الحجاب وصل للمسلمين باختلافات بعضهم راوا النقاب فرض وال بيت النبى كانوا بيلبسوا*
*ومن لاترتدى النقاب هى كافرة طلع واحد تانى يقول لا الخمار يكففى وتالت يقول لا الطرحة*
*والطرح انواع فى واحدة تسيب الطرحة عادى وواحدة تعملها سبانش وغيره وغيره وغيره *
*وكا حد يكفر التانى وكل حد يقول التانى متزمت ووجع قلب ..... والنهاية برضه تلات تربع اهل النار نساء حتى لو كل النساء تدينوا هو ربنا قالها وخلاص *


----------



## synthia (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

يا أخواتي..
اولا شكرا لكم على الردود ولكن هناك نقطة..السؤال كان عن المسيحية وهذا القسم مسيحي ولم نذكر الاسلام بشيء، فمادخلنا هنا في هذا الموضوع والمرأة المسلمة؟!1
أرجو التركيز، الاخت عين القمر لقد خرجت جدا عن المقصود..
على العموم، مما فهمته انني يجب ان يكون عندي وازع داخلي يملي علي ماذا البس وماذا لا ألبس..أليس كذلك؟
طيب التي تعودت على نظام معين، وأكرر هي من الداخل ليست تقصد شيئا سيئا من وراء لبسها، فهل هي هنا تكون ارتكبت شيء سيء؟
وما هي المعايير العامة للباس المحتشم، فالاحتشام مسألة نسبية، لي صديقة لا أريد ان أصف لبسها ولكنها مع ذلك تعتبر نفسها مية مية ولكن السنة الناس دائمة الانتقاد لها، فمعايير الاحتشام خصوصا هذه الايام نسبية تختلف من شخص لآخر..
شكرا لكم ولكن الأمر فعلا يهمني


----------



## My Rock (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: استفسار*



DR_Muhammed قال:


> أخي الفاضل"ماي روك" اسمحلي أن أتناقش معك في بعض النقاط الصغيرة جدا ...





هذا القسم ليس قسم للنقاش
القسم هنا للسؤال و الجواب فقط, و طارح السؤال هو من له الحق بالاستمرار
سأجيب على اسئلتك البسيط متأملاً ان لا تحول الموضوع الى نقاش و لا تعطي لنفسك الحق ان ترد و تسأل بدل الاخ طارخ الموضوع



> 1_قُلتَ هناك أمر بالحشمة ونحن نقول ما معنى الحشمة في مفهومك وقاموسك الديني؟؟


 
لمعرفة اي مصطلح كتابي نرجع الى التفاسير الذي تشرحه بصورة مبسطة و مُدعمة بالادلة الكتابية
راجع التفاسير التالية التي ترد على سؤالك
http://www.arabchurch.com/newtestament_tafser/timothy2.htm

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Timothy/2
 






> 2_قُلتَ أن المرأة المسيحية ذكية ونقول هل تؤمن بالنظرية النسبية؟ أم بالقيم المطلقة؟ بمعنى آخر هل المرأة المسيحية تُولد ذكية وهل كل مسيحية على وجه الأرض ذكية؟
> 
> أعتقد أن التعميم أمر غير منطقي على البشر فالمسألة تختلف من فرد لفرد ...


 
اللامنطقية هي ان تعطي المرأة نصف عقل, و هذا ما عنيته فالمرأة المسيحية افضل من غيرها من النساء الذين بنصف عقل, فهي ذكية لان عقلها كامل و الله خلقنا اذكياء
اضافة الى ان المسألة لا تحتاج الى علم و شهادة, فالحشمة معناها بديهي و ان تعسر فهم معناها فيوجد من يفسرها من الكهنة و المفسرين, لذلك هي ذكية لانها لا تحتاج لنص يعتبرها كالبهيمة يوصيها بلبس كذا و كذا


----------



## صوت الرب (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*




احب ربى قال:


> كيف للمراة ان تسير فى السارع وهى متجملة وتلفت الانتباه من الجميع





احب ربى قال:


> وانتم تعلمون مدى فتنة المراة للرجل ثم تقول انا احب التجمل ان كل من تاثر بها وافتتن بها لا شك انها السبب الرئيسى ان الحفاظ على المراة لابد فيه من حمايتها من النظرة الشهوانية التى توجه اليها فانا اتساهل كيف تحتشم المراة وهى كاشفة شعرها وواضعة المساحيق هل هذا عقل ونقول ان الغطاء ضد التطور وبعدين عندى سؤال مهم جدا ارجوا الايتم شطبه
> الرجل الذى يسير بجوار امراة فاتنة كزوجته او ابنته ويرى نظرات الاعجاب من الناس اليها الايغير عليها؟
> والسؤال للمراة ايضا الا تغير على نفسها
> انتظر الرد



ما دخل الشعر بالفتنة
هل إن كشفت المرأة شعرها تصبح فاتنة ...
عزيزي ... نحن كمسيحيين لا نعتبر أن شعر المرأة عورة
..........................


----------



## عين القمر (3 أغسطس 2008)

maryanne_omega قال:


> يا جماعة مش اللبس هو الى هينجينا من نار او غضب ربنا
> انا فى راى انى لو حطيت حدود انفسى فى اختيارى لالبس  هيكون لبسى محتشم و طبعن كل عصر له لبسه يعنى زمان كانت الجلاليب و اغطية الراس  لكل الناس لان هو ده كان الزى  _و السيدات المحترمات  وغير المحترمات كانو بيلبسوا نفس الزى_ اما دلواتى البنطلون  او الجيبة و البدى المهم ان لبسى ميكنش فيه عثرة للاخرين  و لازم يكون لبسى محترم يعنى متكسفش انى ادخل بيه الكنيسة
> اما زى الراهبات دة زى ليه قدسيته مخصص ليهم لانهم اختاروا يموتوا عن العالم و شهواته و كل شى يربطهم بيه و مش معنى انى البس زى الراهبات انى احسن منهم او اقل منهم   لان اللبس زى الاكل و الشرب مش هو اللى هيحينى
> 
> ...



*اللى كتبته اتحذف ؟؟.. مفيش مشكلة اكتبه تانى 
انا بسال اختى اذا كان الراهبات اختاروا لبس معين وده اللى خلاهم يبعدوا عن شهوات العالم واى حاجة تربطهمبيه  فمعنى كده  انك لما  مش تلبسى اللبس بتاعهم تبقى مرتبطة بالعالم وشهواته ؟؟..ولما اللبس مش هو اللى هيحيكى ليه بقى الراهبات اختاروا لبس معين وانتى مش تلبسى زيهم ليه مدام مش بيفرق عن ربنا ؟؟؟  
عايزة بقى الرد يتحذف تانى :11azy:*​


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت synthia*


synthia قال:


> يعني لو قدر لي الله وأصبحت مسيحية..فهل علي ان احتشم وأتقيد في اللباس؟؟؟ (صراحة موضوع اللباس لم أفكر به من قبل)


*لو قدر لكي الله !!!!*
*جملة جميلة ورائعة وأتيتي بمضمون الموضوع فالمسيحية دعوة *
*فالله عندما يريد أن ينتقي أبن له أو أبنه ينتقيهم ويدعوهم -وهذا لا يقلل من دعوات الله لكل البشر- ولكن الدعوة تختلف في قدرة الشخص المستقبل وأستعداده للقبول والتحرر من العبودية الي البنوة*​


synthia قال:


> وهل يوجد من يلبسن لباسهن (هكذا زيادة من أنفسهم) دون ان يكن راهبات؟
> وهل انا اذا لبست لباس الراهبات او ما يشبهه سأكون أفضل عند الله؟؟


*فكرة اللباس هذه تختلف من شخص الي أخر فالأهم في ذلك الطهارة والعفة *
*فقد تكوني شخصية متحررة فكرياً ومتمدنة وتلبسين اللبس العادي المتمدن وتكونيني عفيفة أمام الله وطاهرة*
*فالله ينظر الي القلب أولاً قبل كل شئ -وهذا لايعطينا الحق في التبرج باللباس ليصير لافت للأنتباه- فالحشمة في اللباس هي تاج العفة والطهارة*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي أحب ربي*


احب ربى قال:


> كيف للمراة ان تسير فى السارع وهى متجملة وتلفت الانتباه من الجميع
> وانتم تعلمون مدى فتنة المراة للرجل ثم تقول انا احب التجمل ان كل من تاثر بها وافتتن بها لا شك انها السبب الرئيسى ان الحفاظ على المراة لابد فيه من حمايتها من النظرة الشهوانية التى توجه اليها فانا اتساهل كيف تحتشم المراة وهى كاشفة شعرها وواضعة المساحيق هل هذا عقل ونقول ان الغطاء ضد التطور وبعدين عندى سؤال مهم جدا ارجوا الايتم شطبه
> الرجل الذى يسير بجوار امراة فاتنة كزوجته او ابنته ويرى نظرات الاعجاب من الناس اليها الايغير عليها؟
> والسؤال للمراة ايضا الا تغير على نفسها
> انتظر الرد


*اي رد تنتظره ؟؟؟؟*
*أليس هذا الكلام ينتطبق علي المرأة المسلمة ؟*
*فهل كل مساحيق العالم صنعت للمسيحية فقط ؟*
*هل كل عطور العالم أنتجت للمسيحية فقط ؟*
*هل كل لباس العالم الساخن للمسيحية فقط ؟*

*أعقل ما تقول يا أخي *

*وليكون بركة *​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخت عين القمر*


عين القمر قال:


> *اللى كتبته اتحذف ؟؟.. مفيش مشكلة اكتبه تانى *
> 
> *انا بسال اختى اذا كان الراهبات اختاروا لبس معين وده اللى خلاهم يبعدوا عن شهوات العالم واى حاجة تربطهمبيه فمعنى كده انك لما مش تلبسى اللبس بتاعهم تبقى مرتبطة بالعالم وشهواته ؟؟..ولما اللبس مش هو اللى هيحيكى ليه بقى الراهبات اختاروا لبس معين وانتى مش تلبسى زيهم ليه مدام مش بيفرق عن ربنا ؟؟؟ *
> 
> *عايزة بقى الرد يتحذف تانى :11azy:*​


*أي ردود حُذفت يا أخت *
*هل هذا الرد يدعينا للحذف ؟؟؟*
*لم أفهمك أخي ولم أفهم لماذا هذه التهمة الباطلة ؟*

*عامة أتمني توضيح سؤالك !*
*لأني لم أفهمه بوضوح*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*




> طيب التي تعودت على نظام معين، وأكرر هي من الداخل ليست تقصد شيئا سيئا من وراء لبسها، فهل هي هنا تكون ارتكبت شيء سيء؟


الكتاب المقدس مش بيطالبك انك تلبسي لبس او نظام محدد..
هو بيطالبك ان تلبسي لبس معقول مش لبس الخلاعة.....و اكيد لم ترتكب شي سيء..
لان الله يهتم بالداخل اكثر من الخارج...يهتم بقلبك...مثلا
هل انتي نيتك صافية؟ 
هل انتي لم تقصدي الخلاعة او ان تفعلي اشياء غلط؟ 
هل انتي طاهرة من الداخل؟ 
ان كان اجوبتك كلها نعم..
فخلاص انتي لم تفعلي شي غلط



> وما هي المعايير العامة للباس المحتشم، فالاحتشام مسألة نسبية، لي صديقة لا أريد ان أصف لبسها ولكنها مع ذلك تعتبر نفسها مية مية ولكن السنة الناس دائمة الانتقاد لها، فمعايير الاحتشام خصوصا هذه الايام نسبية تختلف من شخص لآخر..



هذه تعتمد عليكي لانك انتي تعرفي بامورك اكثر من غيرك
مثلا لي صديقة لبسها جميل و محتشم..يعني لا تظهر مفاتنها...
تلبس لبس محترم من فوق ما تبين حاجة....و هي تعرف تنقي ملابسها..
و مثل ما قلت انتي تعرفي ظروفك اكثر من غيرك..ايش برايك هو المحتشم؟
ولا تخافي و تعتقدي انه فيه نظام محدد لازم نطبقة في اللبس...لان ما فيه
الله عطانا عقل و احنة نعرف بداخلنا انه ما عملنا شي و نلبس لبس معقول..
فخلاص لا يكون لك اي هم في اللبس و طريقته و تعطلي هم فيه

سلام المسيح+​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



احب ربى قال:


> الرجل الذى يسير بجوار امراة فاتنة كزوجته او ابنته ويرى نظرات الاعجاب من الناس اليها الايغير عليها؟
> والسؤال للمراة ايضا الا تغير على نفسها
> انتظر الرد




طيب ماذا عن الرجل؟
مثلا لو كان واقف قدام مرتو او بنتو..او اي امراة يعرفها..
و تغزلت فينو امراة غريبة و لفت انتباهها..
وين غيرةمرتو او بنتو؟
كيف يقبل هالشي لنفسو؟ 
ما يستحي على رجولتو؟
 :t9: ​


----------



## maryanne_omega (4 أغسطس 2008)

> انا بسال اختى اذا كان الراهبات اختاروا لبس معين وده اللى خلاهم يبعدوا عن شهوات العالم واى حاجة تربطهم بيه فمعنى كده انك لما مش تلبسى اللبس بتاعهم تبقى مرتبطة بالعالم وشهواته ؟؟


لا طبعن  اللبس مش هو اللى هيقربنى من ربنا   اما لس الرهبنة ده ليه قدسية خاصة  و ده مش باختيار الرهبان  _نساء و رجال_ انهم  يلبسوه او لا  لان ده لبس موتهم عن العالم  و تقشفهم   
و لبس الرهبنة له طقوس علشان الراهب يستطيع انه يلبسه  
لكن انا انسانة عدية مش من الراهبات   و اخويا بردوا انسان عادى مش من الرهبان 
يعنى لا راجل ولا ست  عاديين يلبسوا لبس الرهبان 
و من حق الانسان انه يتجمل  ولكن لا يكون عثرة
معلومة يمكن تبعدنا عن الموضوع الاساسى  لكن هتساعد لى الفهم

الرهبان و الراهبات اختارو ييشوا فى تقشف و  زهد للعالم و متطلباته و موت تام عن العالم وده بالظبط زى الكفن  لكن لانهم لسا عيشين بالجسد فده زيهم          تقدر تعيش متكفن بجد  متهئلى الكفن بيستر الانسان من راسه لرجليه   

و كمان زى مقال لارب يسوع المسيح  ليس ب الخبز وحده يحيى الانسان ولكن بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله 

و لالهنا كل مجد و كرامة  امين


----------



## synthia (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

شكرا أخت عراقية للمسيح..دائما أجوبتك تريحني
سؤال أخير.. طبعا معيار الاحتشام واللباس المعقول تختلف أيضا من مكان الى آخر، والذي يهمني في الأمر ان مثلا لو (ولا تؤاخذوني علىكلامي ولكنه أمر نتعرض له جميعا هذه الايام) لو ان فتاة مشيت في الشارع وهي تلبس مايوه فان أمرها لن يكون مثل من تلبسه على البحر..أليس كذلك؟؟ فمن تلبسه في البحر أمر لا يلفت لأنه عادة المكان..
قصدي ان مما قلته لي أختي "هذه تعتمد عليكي لانك انتي تعرفي بامورك اكثر من غيرك" فأنا أعرف ماذا البس وأين فكل مكان له لباس معين...يعني لو انا ذهبت الى البحر هل أكون عندها ارتكبت أمرا لا يحبه الله وقد يبعدني عنه؟؟ (ارجو الاجابة على هذه التفصيلة لأن الأمر يهمني فانني أعشق البحر)
ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للحفلات والسهرات..فكل مكان له لباس يناسبه..هل هذا هو ما قصدته بقولك؟؟
شكرا لكم


----------



## Kiril (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

الذهاب للبحر او الاستحمام فيه لا علاقة له من بعيد و لا من قريب بعلاقتك بربنا


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (4 أغسطس 2008)

> (ارجو الاجابة على هذه التفصيلة لأن الأمر يهمني فانني أعشق البحر)


 
عزيزتي ما تخافي .. لا يوجد تفصيلات و تدقيقات في المسيحية 

يقول لكِ الكتاب : كوني محتشمة ( في زمانك و مكانك و وضعك ) و انتي ستعرفين الاحتشام بديهياً و انتي التي تقدريه

و لكنه يقول ايضاً : لا يكن احد منكم عثره لصاحبه

ف بس خللي بالك من النقطة دي .. يعني مش تلبسي جلباب عشان في بعض الناس نفوسها ضعيفة اوي و واطية اوي .. بس لبسي بحيث مش الشب الجاي و الرايح بيطلع عليكي و على لبسك 

لكل شيء في المسيحية هدف اختي .. 

فلا تتوقعي ان يقول الرب احتشمي فقط كأمر جامد لا حياة فيه و لا فائدة

الهدف هو ان لا نكون عثرة 

فهل انتي تكونين عثرة عندما تلبسين المايو على الشاطئ ؟ و كل البقية لابسات نفس الشيء ؟ الجواب لا

 المسيحية بسيطة اختي

سلام المسيح​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

++ الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ لا يكفى أن أنظر لأحاسيسى الشخصية ، بل يجب أن أنظر لتأثير أفعالى على الناس ، وبالأخص الناس الضعفاء .
+++ وأكبر مثال على ذلك ، هو تحريم الإنجيل لأكل ذبائح عبادة الأوثان ، ليس لأن اللحم فى ذاته صار نجساً ، بل من أجل ضمير الإنسان الذى سيرانى آكل ، فيظن أننى أرتددت لعبادة الأوثان ، فأجرح ضميره ، وعن ذلك مكتوب : [ لو كان أكل اللحم سيعثر أخى ، فلن آكل لحماً إلى الأبد ]
+++ إذن ، فالإنجيل يأمرنا بأن نخلع عنا الأنانية والذاتية ، وننظر لتأثير أفعالنا على الآخرين .
+++ بل إن الإنجيل يقول [ الويل لمن تأتى بسببه العثرات ]
+++ فيجب أن نراعى الإحتشام ، رجالاً ونساءً ، فى كل الأماكن وفى كل الظروف ، لكيلا نكون سبب عثرة ، فيأتى علينا الويل الذى قال عنه الرب ، أنه لمن تأتى العثرة بواسطته .
++++ الله سيحاسبنا على أفعالنا ، فلماذا أخسر أبديتى بسبب هذا الأمر التافه !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## synthia (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

رائع !! شكرا لك أختي عاشقة دجلة (وهو اسم جميل بالمناسبة ) 
هكذا مفهوم.. مفهوم جدا...
ولكن اعذريني على نقطة ان لا أكون عثرة للآخرين.. لا أدري ان كان مناسبا ما سأقول ولكنني تربيت وتعلمت ان لا استحي ان كان الموضوع حق واردت ان اتعلم أكثر..
اذا كانت البنت جميلة أكثر من البنات الآخرين وهو أمر معروف سواء في مدرستها او جامعتها او مكان عملها او حتى الحي الذي تعيش فيه و البحر الذي تذهب لتسبح فيه..فان الأمر هنا سيختلف..أليس كذلك؟؟
فان ما ستلبسه هذه البنت سيكون ملفتا أكثر من التي لا تتمتع بمثل جمالها أو قوامها، فهل هنا ستكون عثرة لغيرها أكثر من غيرها؟ وهل هذا الأمر قد يبعدها عن طريق الجادة؟؟
شكرا لصبركم معي، ولكنها أمور ترد دائما في خاطر المرء


----------



## synthia (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

كلامك أخي مكرم منطقي جدا..يجب ان نخلع عنا الأنانية ونفكر بالآخرين..
ولكن ان كان هؤلاء الأخرين ضيقوا التفكير جدا، وقد يكونون مريضين نفسيا فهل انا سأتحمل كونهم على هذه الشاكلة؟؟
أعرف اننا نعيش في مجتمع ولست اعيش وحدي في هذا العالم، ولكن الأمر يختلف من زمن لآخر ومن مكان لآخر..
ولو سلمت رأيك بأن الاحتشام واجب في كل مكان وزمان..فما هو معيار الاحتشام اذن في رأيك.. لأنني صراحة لي معايير معينة احس فيها بالرضى قد لا تقر بها أنت أو من يفكر مثلك؟؟اليس كذلك؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

++++ الضمير الحسَّاس ، يتلافى كل أسباب العثرة ، ولا يبحث عن مبرر لأفعاله ، فالمبررات كثيرة لمن يريد .
+++++ المهم هو :- ماهو رأى ربنا فيما أفعله .


----------



## synthia (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

ها أنت وصلت الى جوهر الموضوع..
فبالنهاية المهم هو علاقتي بربي وما يؤثر فيها سلبا أو ايجابا..
هل لك أخي ان تذكر لي آيات او تعليمات معينة (مسيحية) الجأ اليها عندما أريد ان البس شيئا معينا
فاني احس ان معاييري بعيدة قليلا (مما ذكرته)..
وشكرا لك على التوضيح


----------



## maryanne_omega (4 أغسطس 2008)

ممكن يا مكرم تشرح ل synthia  زى الرهبنة و ليه احنا منلبسوش  لانى معلوماتى على ادى يعنى يعنى الى اعرفهاوله محبش ارغى فى تفاصيل معرفهاش اوى   احسن اقول معلومة ناقصة  تدى معنى غلط


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

++ زىِّ الرهبنة هو الزىِّ العادى ، الذى كل الناس كانوا يلبسونه ، حتى أوائل القرن العشرين ، يــُضاف إليه القلنسوة ( غطاء للرأس به صُلبان ) وهو الذى كان يميز الرهبان والراهبات .
+++ ولو ذهبنا للمناطق الريفية ، وخصوصاً فى الصعيد ، فسنجدهم يرتدون نفس هذا الزىّ ، مع لبسهم طرحة بدلاً من القلنسوة .
+++ هذا هو الشيئ الذى كان عادياً ، حتى حدثت موجات التخلى والتمرد على الإلتزام الأخلاقى .
+++ بل وحتى الغرب ، كانوا يرتدون فساتين طويلة ، حتى الحرب العالمية ، حين إنشغلت المصانع كلها فى المجهود الحربى ، فشحَّت الأقمشة ، وإبتدأ المتحررون من الأخلاق يستغلونها فرصة ، فنشروا موضة الملابس القصيرة ، ثم تغوَّلت هذه الحالة ، حتى وصلت للمينى ثم الميكرو ثم اللاشيئ . ++ فمن نهاية الأمر نعرف أن بدايته كانت من روح الفجور ، أى الشيطان .
++++++ الحرية فى المفهوم المسيحى ، ليست الفجور ، بل التحرر من سلطان الخطية .
+++ الحرية المسيحية ، عكس الحرية العالمية . + فالمسيحية حرية من الشيطان ، بينما الحرية العالمية هى حرية من الله .
++++ فأيهما نختار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*




> شكرا أخت عراقية للمسيح..دائما أجوبتك تريحني


حبيبتي انا سعيدة كثير اني اقدر اساعد ناس محترمين مثلك ​ 
​ 



> قصدي ان مما قلته لي أختي "هذه تعتمد عليكي لانك انتي تعرفي بامورك اكثر من غيرك" فأنا أعرف ماذا البس وأين فكل مكان له لباس معين...يعني لو انا ذهبت الى البحر هل أكون عندها ارتكبت أمرا لا يحبه الله وقد يبعدني عنه؟؟ (ارجو الاجابة على هذه التفصيلة لأن الأمر يهمني فانني أعشق البحر)


طبعا لا يا اختي العزيزة..كيف اللباس يبعدك عن الله؟
ما دخل لباسك بعلاقتك مع الله؟ 
علاقتك مع الله مرتبطة بعقلك و قلبك..
ان كان عقلك و قلبك و تفكيرك مع الله..فكيف اللباس سيبعدك عنه؟
بالعكس ان كان تفكيريك قريب من الله اكيد راح تفكيرك الصالح يأثر على لباسك
كما قلت سابقا انتي بتعرفي بظروفك اكثر..
يعني تعرفي ايش الغلط و ايش اللي مش غلط..
كل شي و له حدود..انتي اكيد بتعرفي و بتعي حدودك فين..
ثم الله ينظر الى القلب ​
[q-bible]1صم 16:7 [/q-bible]
[q-bible]

لانه ليس كما ينظر الانسان.لان الانسان ينظر الى العينين واما الرب فانه ينظر الى القلب.​[/q-bible]


[q-bible]لوقا الأصحاح 6 العدد 45 اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّلاَحَ[/q-bible]



> ونفس الشيء بالنسبة للحفلات والسهرات..فكل مكان له لباس يناسبه..هل هذا هو ما قصدته بقولك؟؟


نعم صحيح نفس الشي بالنسبة للحفلات و السهرات و في كل مكان...
تقدري تلبسي بدلة بالحفلات يعني بأي مكان ما في اي شرط او مكان
او قوانين تعلمك كيف تلبسي البدلة انتي بتعرفي كيف لازم تكون بدلتك و حدودك​ 


> شكرا لكم


ربي يبارك فيكي​​


----------



## synthia (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

شكرا ماريان، شكرا مكرم، وطبعا شكرا عراقية للمسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

++++ أخواتى الأحباء ، إسمحوا لى بنقل جزء من كتيب بهذا المنتدى المبارك ، بعنوان : " مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم " ، وهو كالتالى :-

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


*[مجـــدوا الله في أجسادكـــم وفي أرواحكــم]
[لتكون مقدسة جسداً وروحاً]* 1 كو6: 20 و 7 : 34

*سؤال*: هل المهم هو القلب الطاهر أم المظهر الخارجى؟
*جواب*:  (1) عندما نصادف شيئين صالحين ونافعين، فلا نلغى أحدهما بحجة زيادة أهمية الآخر، بل نعمل بالقاعدة الذهبية التى قالها الرب: [تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك] (مت 23:23). 
(2) والقلب والمظهر الخارجى يتأثران ببعضهما، لذلك فإن الرب عندما يطالبنا بالجهاد من أجل نقاوة القلب فإنه لا يلغى الاحتياج للنقاوة الخارجية أيضاً، إذ يقول: [نق أولاً  داخل الكأس والصحفة لكى يكون خارجهما أيضاً نقياً] مت 23:25، أى أن الجهاد فى تنقية القلب سيثمر أيضاً فى نقاوة الخارج، إذن فإن الداخل والخارج مرتبطان ويتأثران ببعضهما سلبياً وإيجابياً. صحيح أن الهدف الأعظم هو  نقاوة القلب ولكن ذلك لا يجب إتخاذه حجة للسلوك الخارجى الفاسد. 
(3) الخارج هو التصرفات الشخصية وشكل الملابس، وهذه لا يمكن تغييرها بدون تغيير الفكر والقلب، لأنه مكتوب: [تغيروا عن شكلكم بتجديد أذهانك]رو12 :2، إذ يجب أن تكون البداية هى الرغبة فى حياة التوبة، ثم تؤدى تلك الرغبة إلى تجميع الإرادة لعمل كل ما يمكن لبلوغ هذا الهدف.  
(4) وتغيير شكل الأزياء والملابس هو أبسط الأمور،  إذ لا يستغرق سوى دقائق معدودة، بينما الجهاد من أجل نقاوة  القلب والفكر والجسد فإنه يستغرق مشوار العمر كله بدون توقف، إلى درجـة أن بولس الرسول بعــدما كــرز للعالم كـله، نجـــده يقـــــول: [أقمع جسدى وأستعبده حتى بــعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنــــا  نفسى مرفوضاً] 1كو 9 :27، إذن فالجهاد من أجل نقاوة الجسد والفكر لا يتوقف إلى النفس الأخير. فهل بعدما عقدت العزم على السلوك فى حياة الجهاد الروحى والتوبة الحقيقية  التى ستستمر طوال العمر كله، أرفض عمل هذا الشئ البسيط والممكن لى بكل سهولة، بحجة الوصول أولاً إلى القمة فى نقاوة القلب؟ إن هذه هى إحدى خداعات العدو الخبيث الذى يمنعنى من عمل الشئ الممكن حتى لا أعمل أى شئ نهائياً .
(5) والأزياء والملابس ليست بلا معنى، بل إنها ترسل للآخرين رسالة ذات معانى... إن الملابس  تتكلم:●فهى تخبرك عن مهنة صاحبها إن كان عاملاً أو جندياً أو ضابطاً بالشرطة أو بالجيش، أو إن كان رجل دين ، وتحدد لك دينه أيضاً. ●كما أن أزياء الملابس تتكلم عن شخصية صاحبها:
أ- فتقول عن أحد الأشخاص: "أنا أحب البساطة".    
ب- وتقول عن آخر: "أنا أحب العظمة والفخامة والكبرياء"، حينما يرتدى جاكتة منشية وكرافتة حمراء ونظارة سوداء وخواتم ذهب . . . إلخ  .    
 ج- وتقول عن ثالث: "أنا شخص مرهب ومؤذى".
د- وتقول عن رابع : "أنا متعاجب بنفسى"، عندما  يرفع ياقة القميـص ويشمـر أكمامـه بمبالغة ويفتــح أزرار صدره......الخ.
هـ- وتقول عن خامس: "أنا روح يسكن فى جسد، ولكنى بروحى وبجسدى أخضع لأوامر إلهى، أنا متزن وعاقل ويمكن الثقة بى، أنا أريد أن أعيش فى أســرة مستقرة ويكون لـــى أطفـال أحبهم وأتعب لأجلهم وأرعاهم بعيونى".   
و- وتقول عن سادس: "أنا جسد ولا أهتم بالروح، أنا أبحث عن المتعة الجسدية واللهو الرخيص فقط لا غير"، وذلك للشخص الذى يعلن بإعلانات مبالغ فيها عن وجود هذا "الجسد"، وعن إهتمامه الزائد بإظهاره، سواء بالملابس العارية أو بالملابس اللاصقة. ●وهذه الأزياء التى تعلن عن جسدانية صاحبها، هى تقول أيضاً للناس عن إستعداده لتلبية طلبات المتعة واللهو الرخيص، وهذه الأزياء يسميها الكتاب المقدس : [زى (ملابس) زانية] أم 7: 10.

*سؤال*: ولكنى لا أقصد من ملابسى كل ذلك،إنها مجرد موضة؟
*جواب*: الذى يرتدى- بدون قصد- ملابس ضابط أو رجل دين بينما هو فى الحقيقة ليس كذلك، فإن المجتمع لا يسامحه عن ذلك ولا يقبل منه حجة أنه لم يكن يقصد ذلك، فما دمت قد إرتديت زى الضباط فأنت تقول للناس عن نفسك أنك ضابط، ولا يفيدك أن تتحجج بحجة أنك لـــم تكن تقصد ذلك، هى حجة مرفوضة لأن القانون لا يحمى المتغافلين.
●وكذلك- مع الفارق طبعاً- فإن الذين يرتدون  ملابس زانية فإنهم يقولون للناس أنهم يطلبون المتعة الرخيصة، حتى لو كانوا ليسوا كذلك فعلاً. وهم الذين يتحملون المسئولية عندما ينظر الناس إليهم بصفتهم طالبى متعة رخيصة.
● وعندما تسقط الموضة فى هاوية هذه الملابس، فهل أظل متعلقاً بها؟ وهل لا توجد موضات أخرى جميلة وأنيقة … وطاهرة●ومرات كثيرة نسمع الإهانات توجه إلى إسم المسيح القدوس بسبب ارتداء بعضنا لهذه الملابس، والمسئولية تعود علينا نحن لأنه مكتوب: [اسم الله يجدف عليه بسببكم] رو 2: 24 ، وهذه المسئولية تصل إلى حد الدينونة: [*ويل لذلك الإنسان الذى به تأتى العثرة*] مت 18: 7.


----------



## rabroba (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

_*صحيح إنه الذكاء لا يعمم على المأة أو على الأنثى المسيحية فقط لكن الأنثى المسيحية لا تحتاج للذكاء والفطنة حتى تعرف إنه الحشمه في اللباس ضرورة للمرأة المسيحية ولكن المرأة المحتشمة تعرف أنها مسيحية ولاتحتاج لشيء يدل عليها​*_


----------



## Kiril (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

ايضا ما فائدة غسل الاناء من الخارج و عدم غسله من الداخل؟
فيجب تطهير نفوسنا اولا فينعكس علي مظهرنا الخارجي

فموسي عندما تكلم مع الله و نزل بلوحي الشريعة كان وجهه مضيئا كالشمس........حتي هو لم يكن يعلم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

الأخ الحبيب كيرو شهدى
++ الموضوع الذى بمداخلتى السابقة ، يرد على سؤالك ، بقول الرب : تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك . 
++ فالأهم ليس حجة لترك المهم ، بل نلتزم بهما معاً .
++ وأكرر لسيادتك الآية : 
[مجـــدوا الله في أجسادكـــم وفي أرواحكــم]
[لتكون مقدسة جسداً وروحاً] 1 كو6: 20 و 7 : 34
++++ ومن يقدر على البسيط ولا يفعله ، كيف تتوقع ندمنه الكثير ؟ ألم يقل الرب :[ الأمين فى القليل أمين أيضاً فى الكثير ] 
++++++++ أليست هذه المناظر ، عاراً على المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ فمتى نشعر بمسؤليتنا !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## synthia (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

الإخوة الكرام...
كلام صحيح مائة بالمائة ولكنه عام جدا..
اعذروني ولكن يبدو ان هذه الأمور لا تهم الرجال بقدر ما تهم النساء (ولا تقولوا عليهم نفس الأمر) فليسوا سواء بشهادة كل الناس والأطياف..
وارى اختلافا بين ما أجاب به أخواني الرجال عن ما أجابت به أخواتي النساء هنا..
وبالتالي فانني أطالبك أخي مكرم (ان صبرت علي) ان تفصل في كلامك قليلا وان تسقطه على ايامنا هذه

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

الأخت الفاضلة / سنثيا
+++ صدقينى ، إنى لا أدخل فى التفاصيل ، ليس إهملاً لها ، بل لأن الحالة أصبحت صعبة جداً .
+++ فقبل الإدانة للفعل الخاطئ ، يجب مخاطبة الضمير ، يجب إيقاظ الضمير ، لأن الهدف ليس هو الإدانة ، بل تصحيح الأمور ، إننا نخاطب أولادنا وبناتنا ، الذين نخاف عليهم مثل عيوننا ، وهدفنا ليس تبرئة ذواتنا بإدانتهم ، بل صلاح أحوالهم ونجاتهم من كل شر .
+++ لذلك فإننى أتكلم بحذر شديد ، لأن المرض تغلغل ، والعلاج المتهور قد يؤدى لفقدان حياة المريض .
++++ المشكلة لها جذور كثيرة ، ومن محبتنا لأولادنا وبناتنا ، فإننا لا نضغط عليهم فوق إحتمالهم ، ومن خوفنا على مصيرهم الأبدى فإننا لانجاريهم ، بل نقاوم الخطأ بقوة ثابتة مترفقة .
++++ ورجاؤنا الوحيد ، هو فى عمل الله ، عمله فى الأحوال العامة ، وعمله فى ضمائر أولادنا وبناتنا .


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2008)

حمشة المرأة شئ و نظرة الرجل الشهواني في عالمنا العربي شئ اخر
فهناك من العقول الفارغة من ينظر لخيال المرأة و يخطأ بفكره, فهل هذا خطأ المرأة و خيالها ام خطيئة الرجل و فكره الشهواني؟

الكتاب المقدس لا يأمر المرأة بالاحتشام, بل الرجل بالعفة و الطهارة ايضاً 

فالمرأة تلبس لباس الحشمة, فالحشمة غريزة تعرفنا حدودها
و الرجل يكون عفيف و طاهر و لا تعثره عليه بشئ

يبقى المشكلة اين؟ المشكلة في المرأة المحتشمة ام في الرجل العفيف الطاهر؟


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*المشكلة مش فقط بالمراة...المشكلة في الرجل ايضا..
يعني المراة اذا لبست لباس محترم و الرجل لم يصفي نيته..فما ذنب المراة؟ 
هل نخبئ المراة في بيتها؟ 
و لماذا نخبئ المراة؟ ماذا عن الرجل؟
كل أمراة تعرف وش تلبس و شو هي حدودها..
لكن على الرجل ان يعف نفسه كما قال الاخ روك....
فليس خطأ المراة ان كان الرجل لا يسيطر على غريزته و نفسه الدنيئة
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## synthia (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

كلام رائع..شكرا ماي روك وعراقية للمسيح كلامكما منطقي و*عادل*، ولكن ماذا نفعل مع هذا الواقع السخيف الذي نعيش فيه!!
وعلى المرأة ان تعرف حدودها وكذا الرجل
وأظن الرسالة وصلت الآن واضحة تماما...شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2008)

الحشمه لزوميه للمرأه المسيحيه

*لكن الحشمه ليست لها مقياس معين

ولى رأى 

1- ممكن واحده محتشمه جداااا وتعمل كل الخطايا (( لانها محتشمه لمجرد عادات بالمجتمع ))

2- ممكن  (( متوسطه الاحتشام )) لكن محترمه وتنفذ الوصايا

3- المهم فى المراه ذاتها والتنشئه الاج**تماعيه لها بالمنزل

شكراااا لردودكم الجميله

يسوع يبارك اولاده 

*صلوا لضعفى


----------



## i'm christian (5 أغسطس 2008)

*انا عاوزه اقول حاجه ان المشكله جوه مش بره ...
يعنى المشكله جوانا جوه قلوبنا مش فى لبسنا وفي المظهر الخارجى
وبعدين النظره واحده سواء ست او راجل
يعنى زى ما فيه رجاله نظراتهم شريره ومش عفيفه فيه ستات كمان
يبقى معنى كدا ان الرجاله كمان يتنقبوا ؟؟؟
وبعدين النظره الشريره بتكون للست المحتشمه والغير محتشمه والمنقبه كمان
صدقونى ده بيحصل مع المنقبات 
المشكله مش مشكله لبس المشكله فى العين اللى بتشوف ...

يعنى مثلا نظره القديس يوحنا القصير اما دخل بيت بائيسه تفتكروا انها كانت محتشمه ؟؟؟
ما اظنش .. بس هو كانت عينيه طاهره فمكنش شايف غير خلاصها
ماكانش شايف غير انسانه ضعيفه محتاجه المسيح يرجع حياتها من تانى ....

وعندنا كمان نظره امنون لثامار وبالرغم انها اخته .. 
وانه كان ممكن بكل سهوله يتجوزها- لان زمان كان بيتجوزوا الاخوات -
الا ان الشهوه ونظرته الشريره عمت عينيه فصنع معها الخطيه ..

غير كدا خلونى اسألكم الراجل اللى بيشتغل فى المطافي 
اما بينقذ حد ويشيله من وسط النار مش بتفرق معاه هو شايل ست ولا راجل لانه بيبصله بنظره واحده بس  .. ان ده محتاج مساعده

فاحنا كل اللى محتاجينه اننا نغير نظرتنا للناس ونغير نظرتنا للبنات 
نقى اولا داخل الكأس
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويرحمنا من عثرات الشيطان​*


----------



## أَمَة (5 أغسطس 2008)

My Rock قال:


> حمشة المرأة شئ و نظرة الرجل الشهواني في عالمنا العربي شئ اخر
> فهناك من العقول الفارغة من ينظر لخيال المرأة و يخطأ بفكره, فهل هذا خطأ المرأة و خيالها ام خطيئة الرجل و فكره الشهواني؟
> 
> الكتاب المقدس لا يأمر المرأة بالاحتشام, بل الرجل بالعفة و الطهارة ايضاً
> ...


 
المشكله تكمن في الرجل الغير عفيف وغير طاهر
لأنه -كما قلت-
ينظر لخيال المرأة و يخطأ بفكره 

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ونعمة​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الحبيب النهيسى
+++ كلامك يعود بنا لما قاله رب المجد : [ تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك ] ، فيكون الخارج محتشماً وطاهراً ، والداخل أيضاً محتشماً وطاهراً ، فهذا لا يلغى ذاك .
+++ وهو ما تعبر عنه الآية :-- [ مجدوا الله فى أجسادكم وفى أرواحكم ]
+++ والذى سنقف -- يوم الدينونة -- أمامه ، لنعطى حساباً ، هو  الله ، وليس الناس ، لذلك فإننا نأخذ برأيه هو ، مهما قال الناس ، فلو كنت أرضى كل الناس ، لم أكن عبداً للمسيح . 
+++++ [  كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا سَيُعْطِي عَنْ نَفْسِهِ حِسَاباً لِلَّهِ. ] رو14 : 12
+++++ [ أَفَأَسْتَعْطِفُ الآنَ النَّاسَ أَمِ اللهَ؟ أَمْ أَطْلُبُ أَنْ أُرْضِيَ النَّاسَ؟ فَلَوْ كُنْتُ بَعْدُ أُرْضِي النَّاسَ لَمْ أَكُنْ عَبْداً لِلْمَسِيحِ.  ] غل 1: 10 .


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (5 أغسطس 2008)

> اذا كانت البنت جميلة أكثر من البنات الآخرين وهو أمر معروف سواء في مدرستها او جامعتها او مكان عملها او حتى الحي الذي تعيش فيه و البحر الذي تذهب لتسبح فيه..فان الأمر هنا سيختلف..أليس كذلك؟؟
> فان ما ستلبسه هذه البنت سيكون ملفتا أكثر من التي لا تتمتع بمثل جمالها أو قوامها، فهل هنا ستكون عثرة لغيرها أكثر من غيرها؟ وهل هذا الأمر قد يبعدها عن طريق الجادة؟؟


 
هناك آية في الكتاب المقدس تقول .. الحرف يقتل لكن الروح يحيي

الحرف يُقصد به الناموس .. و الروح يُقصد به الروح القدس و عهد النعمة الجديد بيسوع المسيح

ليس المهم هو ما تلبسيه .. لن تجدي آيات في الكتاس المقدس تصف لك بالضبط ما يجب ان تعمليه و ما لا يجب ان تعمليه لأن الله في الكتاس المقدس يعامل عقل الانسان باحترام فقد اعطاه حرية الاختيار بينه و بين الشيطان و اعطاه كل الحرية .. لكنه قال له .. هذه هي تعاليمي .. ان اردت ان تؤمن بي و تمشي عليها تخلص و تسكن في ملكوتي .. ان لم ترد فانت حر .. و لكنك لن تسكن معي 

مسألة الفتاة الجميلة .. ليست خطيئتها ان ظهرت اجمل من غيرها .. و لكن ان ظهرت كذلك و جذبت الانظار و اعثرت بعضاً ! 

يجب ان تراعي ان لا تعثر الناس .. و يجب ان تراعي انها جميلة 

هناك قصة حقيقية كان ابي يحكيها لي عندما كنت صغيرة 

كانت هناك راهبة في دير .. لها عينان جميلتان جداً

اُعجب بها الملك .. تخيلي ان الملك الذي رأى كل انواع النساء و حصل على ما لذ له و طاب اُعجب بالراهبة المسكينة بسبب عينيها الجميلتين

فكم كانتا جميلتين ! ؟

وصل الكلام اليها ان الملك يرغب بالزواج منها

في الصباح التالي ارسل الملك جنوداً الى قلايتها معهم بدلة عرس و بعض الزينة .. طرقوا الباب .. لم تفتح لهم .. ظلوا يطرقون الباب .. لم تفتح لهم .. كسروا الباب .. تعلمين ماذا وجدوا ؟ 

وجدوا انها قد قلعت عينيها .. فلم يرغب بها الملك بعد ذلك 

هي فعلا طبقت ما قاله الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد : ان اعثرتك يدك .. اقطعها و القها في النار .. فخير لك ان تحرق يدك فقط و تأتي لملكوتي عن ان تحرق كلك في نار جهنم الابدية 

اتمنى ان اكون قد افدت بسيدي المسيح

سلام و نعمة و محبة بقلبكِ يا سنثيا​


----------



## synthia (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هناك آية في الكتاب المقدس تقول .. الحرف يقتل لكن الروح يحيي
> 
> الحرف يُقصد به الناموس .. و الروح يُقصد به الروح القدس و عهد النعمة الجديد بيسوع المسيح
> 
> ...



اختي العزيزة..أخجلتني بلطفك
والقصة التي ذكرتها أثرت في جدا، بل انها أحرجتني..فعلا أحرجتني
فينما انا أحاول ان اناقش وأساوم...من أساوم؟؟ ربي الذي خلقني؟؟!!
اشكرك جدا، المرء يبتعد كثيرا، واذا ما قرأ عن امرأة عظيمة كهذه أحس نفسه انه نملة في هذا الكون.
شكرا لكِ، وشكرا لكم جميعا، المسألة الآن أصبحت واضحة صافية حيث تداخلت المعاني الدينية والدنيوية معا فشكلت في فكري تناغما انا مسرورة جدا به


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*عاشقة دجلة قصتك كثير حلوة..و لو اني اعتبرها انها قصة للعبرة ما بعتقد انها حقيقية....بس كثير معبرة...
سلام المسيح معاكم *​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



i'm christian قال:


> *
> المشكله مش مشكله لبس المشكله فى العين اللى بتشوف ...
> 
> ​*



يا سلام اخي العزيز..ربي يبارك فيك

تعبيرك واضح كثير..انا ما عرفت كيف اعبر..

المسيح يقول

[q-bible] لوقا الأصحاح 11 العدد 34 سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ فَمَتَى كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً وَمَتَى كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً. [/q-bible]

[Q-BIBLE]متى الأصحاح 6 العدد 23 وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَماً فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ! [/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 29 فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ الْيُمْنَى تُعْثِرُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا وَأَلْقِهَا عَنْكَ لأَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ أَحَدُ أَعْضَائِكَ وَلاَ يُلْقَى جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ.[/Q-BIBLE]

المشكلة ليست في اللباس..لان اللباس ممكن ان يعثر المراة و الرجل ايضا....
ألمشكلة تكمن في الشخص و عينه اللتي تعثره...
ممكن المراة تكون لابسة لباس ما يبين شي بيها...
لكن تكون نفسيتها دنيئة...و تكون عثرة للرجل...
فالمسئلة ليست في اللباس انما بأرادة الانسان و تأديب لــ ذاته...
سلام المسيح​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



synthia قال:


> اختي العزيزة..أخجلتني بلطفك
> والقصة التي ذكرتها أثرت في جدا، بل انها أحرجتني..فعلا أحرجتني
> فينما انا أحاول ان اناقش وأساوم...من أساوم؟؟ ربي الذي خلقني؟؟!!
> اشكرك جدا، المرء يبتعد كثيرا، واذا ما قرأ عن امرأة عظيمة كهذه أحس نفسه انه نملة في هذا الكون.
> شكرا لكِ، وشكرا لكم جميعا، المسألة الآن أصبحت واضحة صافية حيث تداخلت المعاني الدينية والدنيوية معا فشكلت في فكري تناغما انا مسرورة جدا به


 

يسوع يبارك هذا التفكير و التناغم و المشاعر 

انا لا اعرف عن خلفيتك الدينية عزيزتي 

و لكن احد الآباء القديسين قال : 

ان كان الله قد بدأ مشواره معك .. ثق انه لن يتركك في وسط الطريق بل سيكمل معك حتى النهاية 

قريب هذا القول الآبائي جداً الى قلبي  .. فوعود الله مُعزية جداً و تعطي القوة و الهمة بلا حدود

و لا تخافي اختي .. فان الله سيكون معك كل ايام حياتك اذا اخترتي ان يكون معك

سلام المسيح يملي حياتك​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *عاشقة دجلة قصتك كثير حلوة..و لو اني اعتبرها انها قصة للعبرة ما بعتقد انها حقيقية....بس كثير معبرة...*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح معاكم *​


 

تتعجبين حبي من القصص .. و هاي الراهبة لو مصرية لو عراقية ماعرف بل ضبط 

اذا عراقية فبابا يعرف قصتهة من الكنايس و تناقل الحجي و اذا مصرية فمن كتاب بستان الرهبان

قصص كأنها خيالية .. لكنها حقيقية

يسوع اعطى كل ذاته على الصليب .. كان الاحرى بجهلنا البشري لن لا نصدق فدائه الكبير و العظيم 

هذه الراهبة اعطت فقط عيونها لئلا تتدنس

يجب ان نأخذ قول يسوع ( تحملون صليبكم و تتبعوني ) بكثير كثير من الجد 

سلام المسيح​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> تتعجبين حبي من القصص .. و هاي الراهبة لو مصرية لو عراقية ماعرف بل ضبط ​
> 
> 
> اذا عراقية فبابا يعرف قصتهة من الكنايس و تناقل الحجي و اذا مصرية فمن كتاب بستان الرهبان​
> ...


 

هلا عزيزتي عاشقة دجلة والرب يبارك بك
أنا أيضا أعشق قصص القديسين والشهدء منذ كنت طفلة صغيرة.
وعندي سبعة اجزاء عن كامل حياة القديسين منذ بداية المسيحية.
انت تتكلمين عن القديسة لوسيا التي ولدت في سيراكوزا و هى مدينة بصقلية نحو انتهاء القرن الثالث الميلادي. 
وقد وجدت ان في هذا المنتدى المبارك توجد قصة عن حياتها. اليك الرابط:​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26930​ 
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ونعمة
​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



أمة قال:


> هلا عزيزتي عاشقة دجلة والرب يبارك بك
> 
> أنا أيضا أعشق قصص القديسين والشهدء منذ كنت طفلة صغيرة.
> وعندي سبعة اجزاء عن كامل حياة القديسين منذ بداية المسيحية.
> ...


 

شكرااااااااااااا امي اشكرك جداً .. فرحت عندما قرأت القصة كاملة بالتفاصيل المضبوطة

شكرا مجدداً .. يسوع يبارك محبتك​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا امي اشكرك جداً .. فرحت عندما قرأت القصة كاملة بالتفاصيل المضبوطة​
> 
> 
> شكرا مجدداً .. يسوع يبارك محبتك​


 

العفو يا حبيبتي عاشقة دجلة
كل الشكر للرب يسوع المسيح الذي فدانا وقدسنا
وأعطانا قديسينا نتمثل بهم

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## Twin (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*هل أكتفينا أم مازال لنا الفرصة في الزيادة ؟*
*متي سنصل الي نهاية ؟*
*هل من جديد ؟*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هو غطاء المرأة المسيحية؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااي كل أخوتي*
> 
> *هل أكتفينا أم مازال لنا الفرصة في الزيادة ؟*
> ...


 
بوركت يا توين وشكرا على سؤالك.
عن ذاتي، ليس لدي أية إضافة على كل الردود المفيدة.

سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونعمة​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (12 أغسطس 2008)

> *متي سنصل الي نهاية ؟*




هل هناك نهاية ؟ 

بالنسبة لي استاذي ليس لدي اضافة اخرى

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## My Rock (12 أغسطس 2008)

عاشقة دجلة قال:


> هل هناك نهاية ؟ ​
> 
> بالنسبة لي استاذي ليس لدي اضافة اخرى​
> 
> سلام و نعمة​


 
الاخ توين يقصد نهاية للموضوع
فصاحب الموضوع سأل سؤال و اجبنا عليه لكن حاول البعض تشتيته لكي لا تصل الاجابة للقارئ الكريم


----------

